
Ivar Kreuger was the world's greatest swindler. He would have thrived today - rms
http://www.economist.com/finance/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10278667
======
motoko
The letter at the end by "Sten Kreuger" suggests that the spirit of the
"world's greatest swindler" continues to run in the family.

------
yters
I wonder just how illusive the world's economy is today? Every time I hear
economists talk about it pre and post crash, it's always with the same kind of
confidence that the article ascribes to Kreuger. Since the economy thrives on
confidence, there is incentive for economists to lie to us.

~~~
Shamiq
Nah, it's only economists who are bankrolled by people who have a lot to gain
if/when the economy picks up.

The rest of us tell it as we see it.

 _EDIT: It's just we can't get the same amount of air time..._

------
jumper
"And once again, financial innovation is moving faster than rules can keep up
with it..." More like the rules are being written out of the way to allow for
"financial innovation" to break free of order and bring chaos.

------
johnrob
Only think that comes to mind:

Same shit different day.

------
qqq
Shouldn't the world's greatest swindler be someone who's name we _don't_ know?

~~~
yters
The greatest swindler would be someone who everyone clearly knows is swindling
them, but that they voluntarily do not stop. Plus, he gets something extremely
valuable.

~~~
rms
Secretary Paulson?

~~~
yters
He's swindling me?

~~~
blasdel
Are you a US taxpayer?

~~~
yters
Yes I am. Is he giving the bailout to himself? No.

